# Telsa new electric car the EXP36



## Wyatt earp (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks nice


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 29, 2016)

Audi but still a nice one 

--LOL


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 29, 2016)

Where do you put your feet?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 29, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> Audi but still a nice one
> 
> --LOL




Damn my phone is to small, didn't spot that.


----------



## elektra (Apr 30, 2016)

......after recieving billions in subsidies, tesla decudes to start from square one.


----------



## elektra (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Old Rocks (May 4, 2016)

Tesla's New 762hp Model S P90D With ‘Ludicrous’ Speed Upgrade Does 1/4 Mile In 10.9 sec!

Head to head with the top end Ferrari's, MacClaren's, and the GT 40 Ford for half the price, and more than twice the seating capacity. But you guys just have to hate it. All America Made.


----------



## elektra (May 5, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Tesla's New 762hp Model S P90D With ‘Ludicrous’ Speed Upgrade Does 1/4 Mile In 10.9 sec!
> 
> Head to head with the top end Ferrari's, MacClaren's, and the GT 40 Ford for half the price, and more than twice the seating capacity. But you guys just have to hate it. All America Made.



Old Crock loves to lie, that is why he is called Crock.

Model 3 to be made in China | Tesla Motors



> *Model 3 to be made in China*
> Submitted by compchat on January 29, 2016
> In a you tube video Elon says that the model 3 will be made in China. That's very disappointing news to someone who believes that Tesla should manufacture all vehicles in the USA


----------



## elektra (May 5, 2016)

Tesla is a company that Obama built, all funded by the government and what do we get, junk.

Two-Thirds of Earliest Tesla Drivetrains To Need Replacement In 60,000 Miles, Owner Data Suggests



> Two-Thirds of Earliest Tesla Drivetrains To Need Replacement In 60,000 Miles, Owner Data Suggests


----------



## elektra (May 5, 2016)

Tesla is the worst selling car in America. 

Tesla’s Model S has a huge charging problem



> *Tesla’s Model S has a huge charging problem*
> Chris Davies - Mar 31, 2016


----------



## elektra (May 5, 2016)

Of course, there are no Tesla Dealerships, in order to have dealerships you need to have cars you can sell.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 5, 2016)

*You are such a lying little bitch, Elektra.*

Where to Buy a Tesla - and Where Tesla Sales Are Banned

*Where Tesla Sales Are Banned*
KYLE ANDERSON, Associate Editor, Money Morning • @KyleAndersonMM • March 18, 2014



Electric car enthusiasts wondering where to buy a Tesla Motors Inc. (Nasdaq:TSLA) Model S sedan can cross another state off their list of locations.

The state of New Jersey announced last week that automakers will no longer be allowed to sell vehicles directly to customers. That brings the list of states that have banned direct Tesla sales to five: Arizona, Maryland, New Jersey, Texas, and Virginia.



a process that Tesla refuses to accept. Tesla has always sold its Model S sedans directly to consumers and has no plans to change that sales model.

Tesla still operates "galleries" in each of those states. At a Tesla gallery, customers are able to view Model S sedans and are referred to the company's website, where they can purchase a vehicle online. Gallery employees are unable to answer pricing or purchasing questions from customers.

Currently, the automaker can perform direct sales at its stores and galleries in California, Colorado, Florida, Georgia, Illinois, Indiana, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Missouri, New York, Nevada, North Carolina, Ohio, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Washington, and Washington, D.C.

*Of course, someone as stupid as you would think that paying the extra cost of a dealership on a new car is a good thing. *


----------



## Old Rocks (May 5, 2016)

Tesla Reliability Doesn’t Match Its High Performance

As part of our Annual Auto Reliability Survey, we received about 1,400 survey responses from Model S owners who chronicled an array of detailed and complicated maladies. From that data we forecast that owning that Tesla is likely to involve a worse-than-average overall problem rate. That’s a step down from last year’s “average” prediction for the Model S. It also means the Model S does not receive Consumer Reports’ recommended designation. (To be recommended, a vehicle has to meet stringent testing, reliability, and safety standards, including having average or better predicted reliability.)

The main problem areas involved the drivetrain, power equipment, charging equipment, giant iPad-like center console, and body and sunroof squeaks, rattles, and leaks.

Specific areas that scored worse on the 2015 model, compared with the 2014 model in last year’s survey, were the climate control, steering, and suspension systems. Complaints about the drive system have also increased as the cars have aged—specifically for the 2013 model, which was the car’s first full model year. (See more details on the Tesla Model S model page.)

But those problems mostly still fall under Tesla’s four-year/50,000-mile bumper-to-bumper warranty (and eight-year/unlimited mileage battery and drivetrain warranty), so they are generally being corrected at no cost to owners.  

*Not unexpected with a totally new vehicle. We will see if Tesla corrects these problems in the later cars. *


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 5, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> *You are such a lying little bitch, Elektra.*
> 
> Where to Buy a Tesla - and Where Tesla Sales Are Banned
> 
> ...




That's another reason to hate New Jersey, I thought North Carolina banned them too?


----------



## Old Rocks (May 5, 2016)

Elon Musk says production deadline for Model 3 'impossible' - Roadshow

Musk said that the Model 3 was designed to be much less complicated to manufacture than the Model S and Model X. However, the process of developing the parts necessary from suppliers and integrating them into the line would set actual production back. If any of its suppliers failed to meet expectations, Musk said that Tesla would begin fabricating the parts itself at its Fremont factory.

Estimating initial production at 100,00 to 200,000 for the Model 3 in 2017, Musk said that Tesla would be producing 500,000 cars a year in 2018.

Noting that producing cars in California and shipping them all over the world was inefficient, Musk suggested Tesla might set up factories in Europe and China, but only after maximizing production out of its Fremont plant.

*Yes, factories in Europe and China for cars that are sold in Europe and China, for the same reasons that Honda and Toyota manufacture cars in the US.*


----------



## Old Rocks (May 5, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > *You are such a lying little bitch, Elektra.*
> ...



10 Republican States That Ban Tesla Sales






*Many of these same states have, or are trying to, make it illegal to disconnect from the grid.*


----------



## elektra (May 5, 2016)

Tesla cars are a toy, for the rich, that cost taxpayers billions upon billions of dollars. Never in our history as a nation have we forced the Taxpayers to give money to private individuals, now we have and what do we get in return, "an investment in the future". Which means, we got screwed out of Trillions of dollars.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 5, 2016)

*Now lying little bitch, Musk paid back the loans, with interest, and ahead of schedule.*

Tesla pays off government loan nine years early

Tesla Motors, which makes a highly acclaimed $70,000 electric car, has paid off a startup loan from the U.S. government nine years early.

The Palo Alto, Calif., company said it wired in a $451.8 million payment to the government on Wednesday. The money, coupled with two prior payments, paid off a $465 million loan Tesla got from the Department of Energy loan in 2010 to foster development of advanced-technology vehicles.

Tesla used money from a $968 million stock and note sale that closed Wednesday to repay the debt.

The repayment is good for Tesla's image because the company no longer owes taxpayers money. And the government quickly touted the payment as an example of a success from an Energy Department loan program used to start clean-energy companies. The $34 billion loan portfolio has seen several high-profile defaults, including solar panel maker Solyndra, plus a potential default by electric car maker Fisker Automotive.

But the Energy Department said in a statement that losses to date amount to 2 percent of the portfolio, or about $680 million. The department said it has helped to start 19 new clean-energy power plants that have added enough solar, wind and geothermal generating capacity to power a million homes.


----------



## elektra (May 5, 2016)

With government money. Musk gets billions in tax credits that Musk sells. Tesla is a government creating entity that has not made one dime on its products. Which are mostly imported, hence they are not made in the USA.

You ought to watch your mouth old crock, it certainly shows your instability and lack of rationality.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 5, 2016)

*When dealing with inferior intellects, it is necessary to speak in terms they understand. And you are a lying little bitch. *

Tesla Factory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The *Tesla Factory* is an automobilemanufacturingplant in Fremont, California, and the principal production facility of Tesla Motors. The facility was formerly known as New United Motor Manufacturing, Inc. (NUMMI), a joint venture between General Motors andToyota.[1] The plant is located in the East Industrial area of Fremont between Interstates 880 and 680.

Gigaom |   See Tesla’s massive battery factory under construction

Tesla is moving incredibly fast getting its massive battery factory built, and plans to have batteries made there as early as 2016 for its Model S and Model X cars. Showing off how much has already been built at the site, Tesla investor Steve Jurvetson of Draper Fisher Jurvetson snapped these photos on a recent tour of Tesla’s massive battery factory, which is under construction outside of Reno, Nevada.






While there have been other photos taken recently of the outer structure of the site, these are the first available that show images inside the construction, as well as the factory’s sheer scale.


----------



## elektra (May 6, 2016)

"_when dealing with inferior intellects, it is easy to manipulate them with a simple google result linking to wikipedia".
_
Old Crock, you do not know much about anything past wikipedia, this stuff is not, "_as easy as pie_", for you, is it?

Ever hear of the FTC, Old Crock? The Federal Trade Commission, they state your Tesla Model S in not made in the USA.
Complying with the Made in USA Standard | Federal Trade Commission. 55% Made in USA does not count as a Made in the USA product. The sticker on the car states the USA content. Lower left just in case Wikipedia does not tell you where to look.



> *THE STANDARD FOR UNQUALIFIED MADE IN USA CLAIMS*
> *What is the standard for a product to be called Made in USA without qualification?*
> For a product to be called Made in USA, or claimed to be of domestic origin without qualifications or limits on the claim, the product must be "all or virtually all" made in the U.S. The term "United States," as referred to in the Enforcement Policy Statement, includes the 50 states, the District of Columbia, and the U.S. territories and possessions.
> 
> ...



Or how about the NHTSA and the AALA? Seriously Old Crock? You went to Wikipedia!
Part 583 American Automobile Labeling Act (AALA) Reports | National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA)


----------



## Old Rocks (May 7, 2016)

The window sticker on the Tesla Model S claims the electric sedan has about 55% American/Canadian-made content, enough to qualify it as a domestic car. This infographic labels some of Tesla’s outside suppliers, including Germany’s Bosch and Italy’s Brembo, as outside suppliers of parts. The biggest foreign-made part, however, is Tesla’s battery pack, which uses Panasonic laptop batteries that are “assembled” into larger battery packs at Tesla’s California factory.

*The Gigafactory could boost the American-made content right up to 90% by building the batteries in their entirety in America. *Right now Texas, Nevada, Arizona, and New Mexico are all courting Elon Musk in a bid to bring as many as a billion dollars and some 6,500 jobs to a state-of-the-art battery facility. Though Tesla’s battery partner Panasonic has remained skeptical of the plan, there’s a lot of public and private support for the idea.

With 90% American-made content, the Tesla Model S would beat even the Ford F-150, which counts just 75% of its parts as coming from domestic suppliers. Ford has been keen on moving production back to America, but with the switch to aluminum, the American-made content could swing either way. While the F-150 tops Cars.com American content list, and it’s been the best-selling vehicle in American for 32 years straight, an upstart electric sedanc ould unseat it

Tesla’s Gigafactory Providing More “American-Made” Cars Than Ford

*As usual, Miss Elektra is a dollar short and a day late.*


----------



## elektra (May 7, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> The window sticker on the Tesla Model S claims the electric sedan has about 55% American/Canadian-made content, enough to qualify it as a domestic car. This infographic labels some of Tesla’s outside suppliers, including Germany’s Bosch and Italy’s Brembo, as outside suppliers of parts. The biggest foreign-made part, however, is Tesla’s battery pack, which uses Panasonic laptop batteries that are “assembled” into larger battery packs at Tesla’s California factory.
> 
> *The Gigafactory could boost the American-made content right up to 90% by building the batteries in their entirety in America. *Right now Texas, Nevada, Arizona, and New Mexico are all courting Elon Musk in a bid to bring as many as a billion dollars and some 6,500 jobs to a state-of-the-art battery facility. Though Tesla’s battery partner Panasonic has remained skeptical of the plan, there’s a lot of public and private support for the idea.
> 
> ...


Old Crock will choose to ignore what the Federal Trade Commission dictates by law, stuff that the Democrats wrote and voted for and implemented.

55% does not qualify as a domestic product and can not be labeled as, "Made in the USA". I linked and quoted in this thread:
Telsa new electric car the EXP36



> For a product to be called Made in USA, or claimed to be of domestic origin without qualifications or limits on the claim, the product must be "all or virtually all" made in the U.S. The term "United States," as referred to in the Enforcement Policy Statement, includes the 50 states, the District of Columbia, and the U.S. territories and possessions.
> 
> *What does "all or virtually all" mean?*
> "All or virtually all" means that all significant parts and processing that go into the product must be of U.S. origin. That is, the product should contain no — or negligible — foreign content



As usual, Old Crock is what Old Crock calls others, Old Crock is a filthy liar, your fingers all point back to you Old Crock.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 7, 2016)

Now when Tesla starts using it's own batteries, the vehicle will be 90% made in America, exceeding the Ford F-150's 75% by 15%. Now how is that lying? Tesla sells more luxury cars than any other brand in the USA. And is the fastest luxury sedan under $200,000. In fact, going from 0 to legal limit, it goes head to head with the fastest Ferrari's and MacClaren's.


----------



## elektra (May 7, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Now when Tesla starts using it's own batteries, the vehicle will be 90% made in America, exceeding the Ford F-150's 75% by 15%. Now how is that lying? Tesla sells more luxury cars than any other brand in the USA. And is the fastest luxury sedan under $200,000. In fact, going from 0 to legal limit, it goes head to head with the fastest Ferrari's and MacClaren's.


Now? When? You are making a prediction? When and if Tesla uses batteries made in the USA, then the Tesla will be 95%, ObamaCar.

All the Tesla ObamaCar will do is drive up the cost of cell phones, when Eon Musk begins to buy the World's complete supply of Lithium. Wall St. is going to love the Tesla Obama car, lithium is traded on Wall st.. And the expense of building both the revolutionary mine and the World's largest factory, the banks must love the money they make on those ObamaLoans. 

Tesla sells more Luxury cars than any other company? Old Crock is a crock of ????

The Tesla ObamaCar is so fast it has won which race?


----------



## Old Rocks (May 9, 2016)

*Man, does Tesla ever torque Elektra's tit. LOL *

#1 Large Luxury Car In US = Tesla Model S (2015 Sales Comparison)

As we all know, Tesla doesn’t report sales/deliveries by country. However, various outlets estimate Tesla sales using a variety of methods. _EV Obsession_ estimated 26,566 Tesla Model S sales in the US in 2015. Rob notes that the lowest estimate was 24,200. In either case, the Model S outsold the Mercedes S-Class, the BMW 7-Series, the BMW 6-Series, the Audi A7, the Audi A8, the Porsche Panamera, and every other car in this class.

Here’s a quick look at how all these cars compared in 2015 vs 2014:

*All the other luxury cars recorded negative numbers for 2015 versus 2014. Except Tesla. 

Tesla Model S Is the Best-Selling Large Luxury Car in the United States in 2015

Not a day without a piece of Tesla news, we always say, but this time it’s actually quite big: Elon Musk’s company is giving hope to all those who wish that, one day, all cars will be electric.

For a “low-volume” manufacturer, Tesla Motors isn’t doing badly at all, as the sales numbers for last year do very well to prove. The Californian company managed to outsell all of its mostly conventionally-powered competitors and did so by a considerable margin.

The jury still hasn’t fully decided whether the Tesla Model S is indeed a luxury car or not, but considering the price alone, we’d say that argument is over. Comparing the Tesla Model S to the likes of Audi A7, Mercedes-Benz CLS or Porsche Panamera makes perfect sense. Putting it next to the S-Class, the 7 Series or the A8 is stretching it a bit, but just for the sake of conversation, we shall do it. 

This achievement is even more impressive as the overall luxury market in the US has shrunk compared to the previous year (but only by 0.8 percent), and that’s before we take into account that it’s a frigging electric vehicle that’s dueling with the conventional products from some of the oldest car-making companies in the world. 

The Tesla Model S itself has registered a significant growth compared to 2014, the total volume jumping by 51 percent. Not only is that a lot, but it’s also the single model to have better values in 2015 than in 2014. Basically, the Model S singlehandedly made sure that the segment didn’t dip further than the -0.8 percent thanks to its substantial growth

Read more: Tesla Model S Is the Best-Selling Large Luxury Car in the United States in 2015*


----------



## elektra (May 9, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> *Man, does Tesla ever torque Elektra's tit. LOL *
> 
> #1 Large Luxury Car In US = Tesla Model S (2015 Sales Comparison)
> 
> As we all know, Tesla doesn’t report sales/deliveries by country. However, various outlets estimate Tesla sales using a variety of methods. _EV Obsession_ estimated 26,566 Tesla Model S sales in the US in 2015. Rob notes that the lowest estimate was 24,200.


Ha, ha, ha. Mercedes sold over 300,000 cars just in the USA and people are making the outrageous claim that the problem prone Tesla outsold Mercedes?

One month of Mercedes sales, outsells the whole year for Tesla.

Too bad Mercedes did not have a car in the same class as Tesla, you know, problem plagued, limited range, extreme wait to "fill-up", and next to nothing room in the trunk.

Tesla Model S trunk space: 5.3 cubic feet (such an outlandish luxury)
Mercedes CLS: 15.3 cubic feet!
Mercedes S: 16.3 cubic feet!

A Tesla is a luxury to own (if you like a car that don't work), but it is not a luxury car, not with a tiny trunk that is about useless. 

Of course, Tesla is also heavily subsidized, a $7,500 federal tax break and a $2,500 state tax break. $10,000! in tax breaks.

Mercedes-Benz - Home of C, E, S, CLS, CL, SLK, SL, R, GLK, M, GL, G Class


> January 05 2016
> *MERCEDES-BENZ USA REPORTS HIGHEST YEAR EVER WITH 2015 SALES OF 380,461*


----------



## elektra (May 9, 2016)

Of course, Mercedes outsells Tesla, in every aspect of the word, even though a Tesla is not a luxury car (size matters). How low must Tesla go to find a Mercedes model they can compete with?

But that said;

Mercedes-Benz USA Reports Highest Year Ever With 2015 Sales Of 380,461


> For the year, the Mercedes-Benz brand was led by the C-Class, M/GLE-Class and E-Class model lines. Like the month of December, the C-Class took the top spot for 2015 with 86,080 units, followed by the M/GLE-Class with 53,213 sales. The E-Class finished third, recording 49,736 sales for the year.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 9, 2016)

Now silly ass Elektra, most of the Mercedes sold here are not luxury class cars. And Tesla sold about 20% more S class cars than the luxury class Mercedes being sold here. Really. you should get your tits untwisted, the Tesla is a great American Classic. Like the GT40 Ford.


----------



## elektra (May 10, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Really. you should get your tits untwisted, the Tesla is a great American Classic. Like the GT40 Ford.


Old Crock, posts another Crock, seriously, when you see Old Crock post, it is always a Crock, pathetic, literally.

Guess what comes next, Old Crock!
Can the Tesla Model S beat the Mazda Miata's time around a racetrack? - Torque News



> Reynolds was horrified that the Tesla couldn’t do better than a Miata. Based on the very specific messages the car was giving him, he understood that the car was limiting the power to the ground due to its battery temperature. So he bought 15 bags of ice, cooled the car’s drivetrain and then they re-did the test. And it was slower. - See more at: Can the Tesla Model S beat the Mazda Miata's time around a racetrack? - Torque News



A Tesla driven hard will need its drive train replaced at 10,000 miles, and Old Crock thinks any Tesla is equal to a Ford GT 40?
The GT 40 made its debut at Nurburgring, how does a Tesla perform at Nurburgring?

Nürburgring Proves Too Much For Tesla Model S: Video



> Recent performance road cars are surprisingly good on track, by comparison--though some are still out of their depth. Take Tesla Motors' [NSDQ:TSLA] all-electric Model S around the Nürburgring, for example, and you soon begin to find limitations that just aren't there when you drive it on the road. Racing driver Robb Holland has discovered just that, as the Model S he pilots in the video above struggles under its own weight.
> 
> In fact, after just a third of the 14-mile lap, the Model S went into a reduced-power mode to help preserve the battery. Even up to that point, things weren't exactly going swimmingly--Holland described the car to _Jalopnik_ as too heavy (it weighs in around the 4,700 lb mark), too short of mechanical grip and devoid of steering feel.



The GT40 made its debut at Nurburgring, it did not finish, it made it to the 16th lap then its suspension failed, but considering a modern day Tesla can not finish one lap, it is easy to see that no Tesla is a Racing Classic such as the GT40 that went on to win the 24 hours of Le Mans 4 times in a row, think a Tesla will ever achieve that?

The Ford GT 40 was running second place after the 1st lap.

1964 Nurburgring 1000 Kilometers: Survive for One Last Victory - Conceptcarz.com


> At the end of the first lap Surtees would be flying in the Ferrari enjoying a lead of nearly 10 seconds after just the first 14 miles around the circuit. Phil Hill would be sitting in 2nd place with the GT40



Look at the lap time of the Ferrari that came in second after the GT40 dropped out, maybe 10 minutes?, the GT40 was beating the Ferrari at the beginning of the race, obviously on fresh tires, the GT40 was running about the same time, considering the Ferrari time is the average for the entire race we can say the GT40 was running 10 minute laps. The Tesla overheated before finishing one lap. Yep, the Tesla is not even in the same class, let alone close to being equal to a car from 1964! How would a Tesla compare against a 1964 Ford GT 40 at Nurburgring? It would not have the juice to finish 2 laps let alone the entire race 1000km race.

Nürburgring 1000 Kilometres 1964 - Race Results - Racing Sports Cars


> 2nd 83 Parkes / Guichet Ferrari 250 GTO/64 SpA Ferrari SEFAC 43 7:09:01.700 1st GT3.0


----------



## elektra (May 10, 2016)

1966?

Nürburgring 1000 Kilometres 1966 - Race Results - Racing Sports Cars


> 5th 45 Schlesser / Ligier Ford GT40 Ford France 43 7:03:22.400 1st S+3.0
> 6th 50 Sutcliffe / Taylor Ford GT40 Red Rose Motors 43 7:05:16.700 2nd S+3.0


----------



## elektra (May 10, 2016)

People will post stupid propaganda about the Tesla over and over and over, everywhere they can, and a lot of idiots will begin to believe it!


----------



## Old Rocks (May 12, 2016)

As stated in other threads, the GT 40 was designed for the track, the Tesla for the street. At present, the battery packs in the EVs autos are not ready for all out racing. However, different case for motorcycles.

Lightning's Electric Superbike takes 2013 Pikes Peak International Hill Climb

Innovation through competition. That is the corporate motto of Lightning Motorcycle Corp., the designers and manufacturers of the Electric Superbike. A production version of the Electric Superbike has won this year's Pikes Peak International Hill Climb among two wheelers (both gas and electric) with a time of 10 minutes and 0.964 seconds. The nearest competitor, racing a Ducati Multistrada, finished with a time nearly 20 seconds slower.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 12, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> As stated in other threads, the GT 40 was designed for the track, the Tesla for the street. At present, the battery packs in the EVs autos are not ready for all out racing. However, different case for motorcycles.
> 
> Lightning's Electric Superbike takes 2013 Pikes Peak International Hill Climb
> 
> Innovation through competition. That is the corporate motto of Lightning Motorcycle Corp., the designers and manufacturers of the Electric Superbike. A production version of the Electric Superbike has won this year's Pikes Peak International Hill Climb among two wheelers (both gas and electric) with a time of 10 minutes and 0.964 seconds. The nearest competitor, racing a Ducati Multistrada, finished with a time nearly 20 seconds slower.




. *At present, the battery packs in the EVs autos are not ready for all out racing.*

Oh God after 120 years do you seriously think they will ever be ready for a 500 mile race?

They miniaturized hydrogen fuell cell tremendously over the past 30 years, but batterys ?


----------



## Old Rocks (May 12, 2016)

And which race car runs one of those miniaturized fuel cells?


----------



## elektra (May 12, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> As stated in other threads, the GT 40 was designed for the track, the Tesla for the street. At present, the battery packs in the EVs autos are not ready for all out racing. However, different case for motorcycles.
> 
> Lightning's Electric Superbike takes 2013 Pikes Peak International Hill Climb
> 
> Innovation through competition. That is the corporate motto of Lightning Motorcycle Corp., the designers and manufacturers of the Electric Superbike. A production version of the Electric Superbike has won this year's Pikes Peak International Hill Climb among two wheelers (both gas and electric) with a time of 10 minutes and 0.964 seconds. The nearest competitor, racing a Ducati Multistrada, finished with a time nearly 20 seconds slower.


You are the one that compared the Tesla to the GT40! Why did you compare the two in this thread? You are all over the boards trying to defend your ridiculous statements. 

The Tesla is not a luxury car, it does not compete with Mercedes Benz, and it will not be remembered as to being like the GT 40, now you want to talk about electric motorcycles? 

Lets talk about the piece of crap Tesla, the "charging station wars" in Silicon Valley, or the drive-train replacements they are suffering.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 12, 2016)

Tesla has ample room for five adults in comfort. In fact, the back seat has similiar room to the '48 Ford sedan. 

How about a link to support your assertation that the Tesla is having an abnormal amount of driveline failures.

Looks to me like a lot of charging stations, and many more on the way

Interactive Tesla Supercharger Map - TESLARATI.com


----------



## Zander (May 12, 2016)

How much profit has Tesla made?


----------



## elektra (May 12, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Tesla has ample room for five adults in comfort. In fact, the back seat has similiar room to the '48 Ford sedan.
> 
> How about a link to support your assertation that the Tesla is having an abnormal amount of driveline failures.
> 
> ...


Yes, lots of charging stations, about 2 per car, that is a lot of natural resources, more coal burnt up manufacturing the charging stations, no economy of scale. How great, now not only do you buy a car, but you buy the "gas station", or charging station instead of sharing with your neighbor. 

The Obama-Tesla car is novelty for the rich, for the person that has a ton of extra money and wants a toy. Average people need a car that works, all the time, and has adequate range in case they need it in an emergency.

This will make the 5th post in a row you fail at Old Crock, go for six, if you can count that high, it is as easy as pie.

Google
About 68,200 results (0.72 seconds) 

*Search Results*
*Two-Thirds of Earliest Tesla Drivetrains To Need Replacement In ...*
www.greencarreports.com › News › Electric Cars
Dec 9, 2015 - And a Weibull analysis of that data suggests that two-thirds of early (2012 and 2013) Model S cars can expect a drivetrain failure within 60,000 ...
You visited this page on 5/3/16.
*Real Or Imagined: Is The Tesla Model S Drivetrain Defective?*
insideevs.com/real-imagined-*tesla*-model-s-*drivetrain*-defective/
Hearing about a Tesla Model S owner having their drivetrain unit replaced is not that ... This does not make us ask the question “is drivetrain failure a common ...
*UPDATE: Majority of Early Tesla Model S Cars Could Require ...*
UPDATE: Majority of Early Tesla Model S Cars Could Require Drivetrain Replacement After 60,000 Miles, Data Suggests*tesla*-model-s-cars-will-suffer-*drivet*...
Dec 10, 2015 - How reliable is the drivetrain on early Tesla Model S electric cars? ... 2012 and 2013 Model S cars will suffer drivetrain failures after 60k miles.
*Report: Two-Thirds Of Early Tesla Model S Drivetrains May Fail By ...*
jalopnik.com/report-two-thirds-of-early-*tesla*-model-s-*drivetrains*-m-174722...Jalopnik
Dec 9, 2015 - Report: Two-Thirds Of Early Tesla Model S Drivetrains May Fail By 60,000 Miles .... And the study constituted a drivetrain failure simply as a full ...
*Two-Thirds of Earliest Tesla Drivetrains To Fail In 60,000 Miles, Owner ...*
https://www.yahoo.com/.../two-thirds-of-earliest-*tesla*-*drivetrains*-to-fail-2011...Yahoo!
Dec 9, 2015 - And a Weibull analysis of that data suggests that two-thirds of early (2012 and 2013) Model S cars can expect a drivetrain failure within 60,000 ...
*Tesla Drivetrains Fail by 60 K Miles - Breitbart*
www.breitbart.com/.../*tesla*-report-two-thirds-*tesla*-model-s-*dr*...Breitbart News Network
Dec 12, 2015 - Tesla Report: Two-Thirds of all Tesla Model S Drivetrains Replaced ... But if owners keep driving the car, they will suffer a catastrophic failure.
*Early Tesla Model S Powertrain Reliability Issues Come into Question ...*
www.autoevolution.com › News › Rumors
Dec 10, 2015 - Calculations were based on early versions of the Tesla Model S (before the P85 came out) and took 77 failures and 250 suspends into account.
*Clunk: Dead Drive Train | Tesla Motors*
https://forums.*tesla*motors.com/forum/forums/clunk-dead-*drive-train*
Apr 3, 2015 - Haggy, the drivetrain is warrantied for infinite miles already. .... if a drive train component is vulnerable to failure due to manufacturing defects, ...
*Why two-thirds of early Tesla Model S motors will need replacing by ...*
www.csmonitor.com/.../Why-two-thirds-of-early-*Tesla*-...The Christian Science Monitor
Dec 11, 2015 - And a Weibull analysis of that data suggests that two-thirds of early (2012 and 2013) Model S cars can expect a drivetrain failure within 60,000 ...
*Is the Third Drive Unit the Charm? - 2013 Tesla Model S Long-Term ...*
www.edmunds.com › Used Cars › Tesla › Model S › 2013 Model SEdmunds.com
When we last left our 2013 Tesla Model S, it was on the back of a flat-bed tow ... two massive drivetrain failures, just because it didn't come from a certain city.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 14, 2016)

Zander said:


> How much profit has Tesla made?


How much profit did microsoft have at this stage.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 14, 2016)

Is the Third Drive Unit the Charm? - 2013 Tesla Model S Long-Term Road Test

Tesla also performed a "courtesy vehicle inspection," where it noted that the right rear tire has 3/32" of tread remaining. For reference, the other tires are at 8/32" (LF), 7/32" (RF) and 8/32" (LR). The worn tire is closer to its treadwear indicator on the inside of the tire, and given our past with prematurely worn tires, it's worth keeping a close eye on. Also, I wonder if the service bulletin regarding the new bolt for rear camber correction has something to do with this wear. Dan Edmunds will take a closer look at the tire soon.

Finally, the dealer found that the lug nuts were beginning to swell and were hard to remove, so they replaced all 20 of them.

All repairs were performed under warranty and Tesla delivered the car to us the following morning. Tesla didn't note the cost of the parts in its paperwork, but I have to think this repair cost Tesla at least the $5,000. Big 85KwH batteries and electric drive units don't come cheap.

When I first sat down to write this post, I was all fired up, as I tried to picture myself in an owner's shoes. If I had to replace the engine on my car twice — hell, even once — I would swear off the brand forever. But after talking it over with some colleagues, I was reminded that the people who buy Teslas aren't just buying basic transportation. They are early adopters and willing beta testers of a shiny new piece of tech.

In that context, I remembered my experience with my Xbox 360. Early models had high failure rates, which led to the infamous "Red Ring of Death." At the end the console generation, I had gone through three system failures. Not once did I think about ditching the Xbox and gaming exclusively on a Sony PlayStation 3. The Xbox was my preferred piece of tech, and when it broke, I just got it fixed, warranty or not.

Obviously the costs are different and no one relies on an Xbox 360 to get them to work, but the mindset is the same. For those Tesla owners who still love their cars, even in the face of major repairs, I get it.

*Teething problems that Tesla is covering.*


----------



## Zander (May 14, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > How much profit has Tesla made?
> ...



Sorry Old Rockhead, but Microsoft was profitable almost from day 1 

Tesla was started in 2003 and has lost billions so far, with no end in sight after 13 years of experience

Microsoft was started in 1975, by 1988 they'd earned _Revenues:_ of $590,827,000 and had 2,793 _Employees:  The exceeded $1 Billion 2 years later. 
microsoft's timeline from 1975 - 1990_


----------



## elektra (May 14, 2016)

Microsoft was a business started by Bill Gates, without billions from the government, without government research, not using stuff that was made from someone else like electric motors and batteries. 

Bill Gates invented something and made billions, Elon Musk invented nothing, and is still losing billions. 

Elon Musk is a parasite, literally.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 14, 2016)

Zander said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


Yet it was 2003 before the stock offered a dividend.

Microsoft - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

When Microsoft went public and launched its initial public offering (IPO) in 1986, the opening stock price was $21; after the trading day, the price closed at $27.75. As of July 2010, with the company's nine stock splits, any IPO shares would be multiplied by 288; if one was to buy the IPO today given the splits and other factors, it would cost about 9cents.[13]:235–236[91][92] The stock price peaked in 1999 at around $119 ($60.928 adjusting for splits).[93] The company began to offer a dividend on January 16, 2003, starting at eight cents per share for the fiscal year followed by a dividend of sixteen cents per share the subsequent year, switching from yearly to quarterly dividends in 2005 with eight cents a share per quarter and a special one-time payout of three dollars per share for the second quarter of the fiscal year.[93][94] Though the company had subsequent increases in dividend payouts, the price of Microsoft's stock remained steady for years.[94][95]


----------



## Old Rocks (May 14, 2016)

elektra said:


> Microsoft was a business started by Bill Gates, without billions from the government, without government research, not using stuff that was made from someone else like electric motors and batteries.
> 
> Bill Gates invented something and made billions, Elon Musk invented nothing, and is still losing billions.
> 
> Elon Musk is a parasite, literally.


Poor Elektra of the twisted tits.

Tesla is profitable and the market doesn’t care






While those are losses, they are not billion dollar losses, and I suspect that by 2020, Tesla will be making substancial profits on it's automobiles and even more on it's battery factory. And you will still have your tits twisted.


----------



## elektra (May 14, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Poor Elektra of the twisted tits.
> Tesla is profitable and the market doesn’t care
> .


Thanks Old Crock, what some may not know, whenever Old Crock links, Old Crock's link proves Old Crock is the biggest idiot God ever created. It is amazing that Old Crock can even post, given his fails when linking.

Can I use your link,  Old Crock? Old Crock, everything you call me, you wear, your insults are laughable, given the stupidity you post! Poor Old Crock, shriveled Old Man obviously thinking with his appendage that aint worked since they discovered plate tectonics.

Tesla is profitable and the market doesn’t care


> Actually, using generally accepted accounting principles, it lost $49.8 million, or $0.40 per share, in the quarter that ended in March. A similar thing happened a year ago, when the company posted a surprising profit, if you exclude certain items.
> 
> Tesla’s quarterly revenue was $618 million, which was weaker than expected (consensus expectations were for $688 million according FactSet). Investors seem more worried about the sales miss than the bottom line. The stock has fallen by about 6% in after hours trading.


----------



## Zander (May 14, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Why the non sequitur.? Who cares about their dividend?  Unlike Tesla, Microsoft was profitable from the start. If Tesla has a dividend based on "earnings" - you'd be writing them a check every quarter. 

I will say that Elon Musk is a genius, he's become a billionaire by milking government subsidies.

The bottom line is simple- Tesla has lost billions so far, and after 13 years they are still losing money..


----------



## chikenwing (May 14, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> *You are such a lying little bitch, Elektra.*
> 
> Where to Buy a Tesla - and Where Tesla Sales Are Banned
> 
> ...


So they never need service, cooter's garage isn't up to that job?


----------



## elektra (May 14, 2016)

Tesla is too big to fail.

Tesla Reliability Doesn’t Match Its High Performance

*Tesla Reliability Doesn’t Match Its High Performance*
*Latest Consumer Reports auto survey finds that the Model S has too many problems to recommend*


----------



## Old Rocks (May 15, 2016)

Zander said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


He became a billionaire developing Paypal. As you well know, but that doesn't fit your political slant, so you lie about where Musk made his fortune.

Elon Musk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Elon Reeve Musk* (/ˈiːlɒn ˈmʌsk/; born June 28, 1971) is a South African-born Canadian-American business magnate, engineer, and investor.[10][11][12][13][14][15]

He is the founder, CEO and CTO of SpaceX; co-founder, CEO and product architect of Tesla Motors; chairman of SolarCity, co-chairman of OpenAI; co-founder of Zip2; and co-founder of PayPal.[16][17][18] As of April 2016, he has an estimated net worth of US$12.3 billion, making him the 68th wealthiest person in the US.[19]

Musk has stated that the goals of SolarCity, Tesla Motors, and SpaceX revolve around his vision to change the world and humanity.[20] His goals include reducing global warming through sustainable energy production and consumption, and reducing the "risk of human extinction" by "making life multiplanetary"[21][22] by setting up a human colony on Mars.

He has envisioned a high-speed transportation system known as the Hyperloop, and has proposed a VTOL supersonic jet aircraft with electric fan propulsion, known as the Musk electric jet.[23][24]


----------



## Old Rocks (May 15, 2016)

Tesla Reliability Doesn’t Match Its High Performance

Tesla Motors’ all-electric Model S sedan got high marks in Consumer Reports’ 50-plus tests involving driving dynamics and livability, and it consumed energy at the electric equivalent of 84 miles per gallon (87 MPGe in the P85D trim). It’s the best-performing car we’ve ever tested.

But its predicted reliability is another matter.

As part of our Annual Auto Reliability Survey, we received about 1,400 survey responses from Model S owners who chronicled an array of detailed and complicated maladies. From that data we forecast that owning that Tesla is likely to involve a worse-than-average overall problem rate. That’s a step down from last year’s “average” prediction for the Model S. It also means the Model S does not receive Consumer Reports’ recommended designation. (To be recommended, a vehicle has to meet stringent testing, reliability, and safety standards, including having average or better predicted reliability.)

The main problem areas involved the drivetrain, power equipment, charging equipment, giant iPad-like center console, and body and sunroof squeaks, rattles, and leaks.

Specific areas that scored worse on the 2015 model, compared with the 2014 model in last year’s survey, were the climate control, steering, and suspension systems. Complaints about the drive system have also increased as the cars have aged—specifically for the 2013 model, which was the car’s first full model year. (See more details on the Tesla Model S model page.)

But those problems mostly still fall under Tesla’s four-year/50,000-mile bumper-to-bumper warranty (and eight-year/unlimited mileage battery and drivetrain warranty), so they are generally being corrected at no cost to owners.  

*Yes, problems that Tesla will have to address. And I am sure that they will address them. Thus far, Tesla's customer relations seem to exemplary.*


----------



## Zander (May 15, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



He didn't make a billion from Paypal Old Crock,  he made $180 million.

He made his billions from Uncle Sam and the US taxpayer. He invested in Tesla, Solar City and Space-X.  All three of those companies are dependent upon federal and state GOVERNMENT for their existence and none are profitable. Yet, he's a billionaire.

At least do a basic bit of research before you start gabbling....


----------

